
Police admitting that FOSTA/SESTA made it harder to catch pimps and traffickers - sqdbps
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180705/01033440176/more-police-admitting-that-fosta-sesta-has-made-it-much-more-difficult-to-catch-pimps-traffickers.shtml
======
xfitm3
Backpage had a staff of ~70 people who screened adult advertisements and
regularly reported suspicious activity to the police. With escort advertising
now being so fragmented it just makes the job of investigators harder.

I think this bill had good intentions but was poorly implemented. ISP safe
harbor provisions are really important.

Until there is case law precedent the good site operators are being cautious
and shutting down. The sites you see now are likely ran by the shadier people
in the industry who don’t care as much, if at all, about the law.

Source: I worked IT at a adult company for over a decade.

------
jstarfish
That's a very slanted title.

Its not any "harder" than it used to be pre-legislation. Some cops are just
whining that their favorite watering holes got drained and they cant sit
around all day filing subpoenas anymore.

All this means is that if you can still find hookers online, rest assured
you're two steps ahead of the police. They'll go back to tossing massage
parlors in the meantime.

~~~
Nasrudith
Well it is still more work to catch them I would say that qualifies as harder.
Still as easy to arrest but tracking them down and proving the case is the
hard part. There are files of "known but unproven" careful crooks such as
crime family heads.

